# How to unsubscribe from 57080



## Ham Slicer (7 Aug 2005)

You may have seen the advertisement on TV of late offering €10 free phone credit for sending a text to 57080.

My niece fell for this and now is afraid that she will be bombarded with text messages at €2 a go offering special offers etc.

Anybody know how to unsubscribe?


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Aug 2005)

Reply using 'unsub' or 'unsubscribe' should do the trick.  Does the SP have a website you can check?


----------



## Ham Slicer (8 Aug 2005)

thanks, that worked apparently....it seems they make their money by texting a winners full name and address to everyone subscribed....and charge you 2 euro for this.......


----------



## Lorraine (23 Aug 2005)

family mobile also suffer from this 'affliction' the number the message comes from is *353863810410* saying Joe Bloggs, of wherever is this weeks winner of super prize of Euro1000 etc., and costs 2 euro on receipt of message but when a reply is sent  'unsubscribe' a message from *353866060876* is received that says 'the list that you have tried to unsubscribe to does not exist' any ideas what to do. . . .thanks


----------



## Thirsty (27 Aug 2005)

You need to send the unsubscribe message to the short code (57080).  Failing that check the ComReg site and you can get a name and address for the operator for that short code - send a letter to the operator and copy it to ComReg.


----------



## daftdave (1 Dec 2006)

Texting unsub or ubsubcribe didn't work for me but texting just the word stop did. They are working within fairly loose regulations that need to be tightened up severly. Put in complaint to [broken link removed] and help put them out of business.


----------



## rmelly (1 Dec 2006)

and get your niece's parents to give some guidance on mobile phone usage


----------



## Technologist (1 Dec 2006)

daftdave said:


> Texting unsub or ubsubcribe didn't work for me but texting just the word stop did. They are working within fairly loose regulations that need to be tightened up severly. Put in complaint to [broken link removed] and help put them out of business.


Don't hold your breath though. I put in a number of complaints a bout a year ago & it's clear that they don't prooperly check the identiity of the people operating the numbers they licence. By the time they react, the scammers have flown with the money.

The law here is way to lax & favours the premium rate operators too much. They're allowed hide behind aliases and post-office box numbers.

In the UK, the income from premium rate numbers is held in escrow, for a month, I think, this allows more time for a scam to be discovered, the money can be seized and returned to the consumers.

Personally, I treat all premium-rate numbers as scams.


----------

